# ORIJEN and PRIMAL RAW



## RileyDC

Switched Riley to Primal Pet Foods... eating the raw duck, at the moment.. but when I forget to put the nuggets in the fridge to thaw, he gets Orijen... Six Fish, at the moment. I also bought the Primal Freeze Dried Duck which I sprinkle on the Orijen... or break off and use as a treat.

He is doing Awesome and is one Happy Pup!! I chop up some frozen green beans that I run under warm water... When I am preparing his meals, he is literally doing circles and jumping on the back/side of my legs... while shrieking!! LOL!!

I think he is set with food for a little while...


----------



## mysugarbears

What a great pic of Riley with his food and glad to hear that he's doing so well on it. I just recently switched mine from Stella and Chewy's raw to Darwin's raw and they are doing great on it! BTW i too have a Riley.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm rotating between Primal Frozen Raw and Stella and Chewy's Frozen Raw right now. We've been on it for almost 3 months for Zoe & Jett and a little over 2 months for Callie. I want to run a liver panel on all 3 of them in a month to make sure it's not too high of protein for them. By far this is their absolute favorite food ev-ah!! The thing I'm finding very interesting is that they seem to be doing better on the Stella and Chewy's and I was sure they would do better on the Primal since it has more veggies in it.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Great to know Riley's doing so well on his new food! I've had Bailey on Primal for a couple of years now - well, we rotate through a few different foods but Primal is one of his staple foods. He loves it and does really well on it. Emma is 10.5 months old now and has been on mainly Addiction dehydrated raw - I have recently started adding a bit of Primal raw in there for her and she is loving it!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm rotating between Primal Frozen Raw and Stella and Chewy's Frozen Raw right now. We've been on it for almost 3 months for Zoe & Jett and a little over 2 months for Callie. I want to run a liver panel on all 3 of them in a month to make sure it's not too high of protein for them. By far this is their absolute favorite food ev-ah!! The thing I'm finding very interesting is that they seem to be doing better on the Stella and Chewy's and I was sure they would do better on the Primal since it has more veggies in it.


Interesting Crystal. What differences do you see in your three on S&C raw versus Primal Raw? I haven't tried the S&C frozen raw yet but plan on doing that soon.


----------



## RileyDC

mysugarbears said:


> What a great pic of Riley with his food and glad to hear that he's doing so well on it. I just recently switched mine from Stella and Chewy's raw to Darwin's raw and they are doing great on it! BTW i too have a Riley.



Awwwww..... What a Great Name!! :thumbsup:

I have used Nature's Variety before. I haven't tried Stella & Chewy's raw but have heard of and was thinking about research Darwin's raw.


----------



## puppydoll

Carley loves Stella and Chewys frozen raw for breakfast and dinner. She also eats some Royal canin for lunch. Happily the raw doesn't make a mess. The freeze dried was crumbly everywhere.


----------



## RileyDC

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm rotating between Primal Frozen Raw and Stella and Chewy's Frozen Raw right now. We've been on it for almost 3 months for Zoe & Jett and a little over 2 months for Callie. I want to run a liver panel on all 3 of them in a month to make sure it's not too high of protein for them. By far this is their absolute favorite food ev-ah!! The thing I'm finding very interesting is that they seem to be doing better on the Stella and Chewy's and I was sure they would do better on the Primal since it has more veggies in it.


hmmmmm...... I wouldn't mind trying Stella & Chewy's Frozen Raw. I will have to look into it. Thanks!!


----------



## RileyDC

puppydoll said:


> Carley loves Stella and Chewys frozen raw for breakfast and dinner. She also eats some Royal canin for lunch. Happily the raw doesn't make a mess. The freeze dried was crumbly everywhere.


AWWWWW...... Thanks!! What a Cutie Pie, she is!!!! :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears

RileyDC said:


> Awwwww..... What a Great Name!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have used Nature's Variety before. I haven't tried Stella & Chewy's raw but have heard of and was thinking about research Darwin's raw.



Darwin's is a great food and so fresh looking too, the unfortunate thing is that they have very limited protein choices and i love to rotate their protein. I forgot to add that i also feed Primal frozen raw only the proteins that i can't get from Darwin's. I love the fact that Darwin's delivers and both orders that i received have been frozen solid and their customer service is fantastic!


----------



## RileyDC

mysugarbears said:


> Darwin's is a great food and so fresh looking too, the unfortunate thing is that they have very limited protein choices and i love to rotate their protein. I forgot to add that i also feed Primal frozen raw only the proteins that i can't get from Darwin's. I love the fact that Darwin's delivers and both orders that i received have been frozen solid and their customer service is fantastic!


Excellent! I am going to look into it, tomorrow. 
THANKS!!!!


----------



## RileyDC

mysugarbears said:


> Darwin's is a great food and so fresh looking too, the unfortunate thing is that they have very limited protein choices and i love to rotate their protein. I forgot to add that i also feed Primal frozen raw only the proteins that i can't get from Darwin's. I love the fact that Darwin's delivers and both orders that i received have been frozen solid and their customer service is fantastic!


I was just looking at the Darwin's website. I am definitely going to place an order. I just submitted for a Menu Consult. :thumbsup:

Which order do you do?


----------



## shellbeme

I am now at the point where I would love to feed the boys premade raw. The only store that we have nearby sells natures variety. Do any of you mail order yours? I am also having a hard time convincing my husband it is a good idea so if anyone has any advice on that I am all ears.


----------



## RileyDC

*Raw*



shellbeme said:


> I am now at the point where I would love to feed the boys premade raw. The only store that we have nearby sells natures variety. Do any of you mail order yours? I am also having a hard time convincing my husband it is a good idea so if anyone has any advice on that I am all ears.


 
Nature's Variety is good.... I have fed that to Riley before and know of a few people feeding it. For some reason I just like the consistency of Primal better.

I attended 2 separate seminars with a representative from both Nature's Variety and Primal. I feel pretty comfortable with feeding either one and don't see feeding it that much different than feeding wet/canned... Except that you have to remember to put the nuggets in the fridge to thaw... 

As of 2/11/10, Nature's Variety does HPP for All of its formulas, frozen and freeze-dried and beginning the week of 6/6/11 Primal started doing it for all of their poultry formulas.

High Pressure Processing ("*HPP*") is a unique process that kills pathogenic bacteria through high-pressure, water-based technology. High Pressure Processing is a USDA-approved, 100% natural process, and is allowed for use on organic and natural products.

Here are links to each with info.:

Primal Pet Foods: Knowledgebase

FAQ's - Safety and Quality | Nature's Variety


I believe Darwin's is by mail-order only. 
I am more than likely going to place an order once we get close to the bottom of the Primal Duck I am feeding, now. 

Natural, Raw Dog Food, Grain-free Dog Food - from Darwin?s Pet

- Hope this helps!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Bailey&Me said:


> Interesting Crystal. What differences do you see in your three on S&C raw versus Primal Raw? I haven't tried the S&C frozen raw yet but plan on doing that soon.


For my crew, well all except for Callie, (the one I was most nervous about putting on raw lol), they tend to have a bit more sticky poohs on Primal and have to work a bit harder to um....deposit them. 

More and more of the frozen raw food companies will be doing the HPP process. I believe Stella and Chewy's was the first to do this and the only company that tests and makes public every single batch. You can go on line and use their lot # to look at the results for every batch as well. However rumor has it that Primal and even possibly Stella's will be going into big box stores like PetsMart. If that does happen, I'll be switching to a smaller company. I honestly don't think a company can continue to consistently get in the quality ingredients in the amounts needed to produce enough to be in the big box stores. That is one of the reasons I don't use or recommend Nature's Variety. The other reason I prefer Stella's and Primal over Nature's Variety is that the majority of formula's in Nature's Variety are not single source protein. Not only that, they are taking what would be considered a 'cold' food in Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine (TCHM) and combining with a hot food. For many dogs, the very reason they are going to a raw food is due to health issues that require either a hot or cold food. And most importantly a single source protein food. I've talked to NV reps, Primal reps and Stella reps. Primal and Stella's really work together and have recommended each others food over theirs for various reasons. And both companies know and understand hot, cold and neutral foods in TCHM as well as the need and importance of single source proteins. NV does not. So to me, they have not put in the time to educate themselves properly. They jumped on the bandwagon of seeing a growing trend and a way to make money without doing the research.

Something else to consider when thinking of meat for pet foods. There is a whole different set of rules for meats in pet foods then meats sold in grocery stores and butcher shops. Meat sold for human consumption is policed by the USDA. And the USDA has an acceptable allowance for salmonella in meat. Meat sold for use in pet food is policed by the FDA and there is a zero tolerance policy for salmonella in pet food, not just cooked pet food.


----------



## RileyDC

Crystal&Zoe said:


> For my crew, well all except for Callie, (the one I was most nervous about putting on raw lol), they tend to have a bit more sticky poohs on Primal and have to work a bit harder to um....deposit them.
> 
> More and more of the frozen raw food companies will be doing the HPP process. I believe Stella and Chewy's was the first to do this and the only company that tests and makes public every single batch. You can go on line and use their lot # to look at the results for every batch as well. However rumor has it that Primal and even possibly Stella's will be going into big box stores like PetsMart. If that does happen, I'll be switching to a smaller company. I honestly don't think a company can continue to consistently get in the quality ingredients in the amounts needed to produce enough to be in the big box stores. That is one of the reasons I don't use or recommend Nature's Variety. The other reason I prefer Stella's and Primal over Nature's Variety is that the majority of formula's in Nature's Variety are not single source protein. Not only that, they are taking what would be considered a 'cold' food in Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine (TCHM) and combining with a hot food. For many dogs, the very reason they are going to a raw food is due to health issues that require either a hot or cold food. And most importantly a single source protein food. I've talked to NV reps, Primal reps and Stella reps. Primal and Stella's really work together and have recommended each others food over theirs for various reasons. And both companies know and understand hot, cold and neutral foods in TCHM as well as the need and importance of single source proteins. NV does not. So to me, they have not put in the time to educate themselves properly. They jumped on the bandwagon of seeing a growing trend and a way to make money without doing the research.
> 
> Something else to consider when thinking of meat for pet foods. There is a whole different set of rules for meats in pet foods then meats sold in grocery stores and butcher shops. Meat sold for human consumption is policed by the USDA. And the USDA has an acceptable allowance for salmonella in meat. Meat sold for use in pet food is policed by the FDA and there is a zero tolerance policy for salmonella in pet food, not just cooked pet food.


[_I believe Stella and Chewy's was the first to do this and the only company that tests and makes public every single batch. You can go on line and use their lot # to look at the results for every batch_]

That Is Very Cool!!
Have you tried Darwin's??


----------



## silverhaven

Looks like a great combo. Nice to have different textures and tastes if they can handle it 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> For my crew, well all except for Callie, (the one I was most nervous about putting on raw lol), they tend to have a bit more sticky poohs on Primal and have to work a bit harder to um....deposit them.


Crystal, no matter how slowly I had tried to introduce it to Lola, raw has always made her vomit. Have you heard of that before?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

RileyDC said:


> [_I believe Stella and Chewy's was the first to do this and the only company that tests and makes public every single batch. You can go on line and use their lot # to look at the results for every batch_]
> 
> That Is Very Cool!!
> Have you tried Darwin's??


No I haven't. But it looks good. I'm also looking at OC Raw. 



silverhaven said:


> Looks like a great combo. Nice to have different textures and tastes if they can handle it
> 
> Crystal, no matter how slowly I had tried to introduce it to Lola, raw has always made her vomit. Have you heard of that before?


Hmmm....no I really haven't. But I'm a firm believer that there is not one perfect food for every dog. And I'm also not one that thinks raw is the right food for every dog. If you would really like to work with her to get her on raw, have you tried lightly cooking it to see how she does? And then slowly cooking it even less and less? The other thing to try is to supplement it with more starchy veggies like yams/sweet potatoes etc and see if that seems to help. I know that when I do run the liver panel on my 3, it may tell me that I have to supplement the frozen raw with more veggies for some. I hope not. It's so easy to do it just as it is.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Has anyone used Instinct Raw? I have used their canned Rabbit, canned Duck, canned Venison and canned lamb with a lot of success, but I just picked up a small back of raw Duck. Lacie and Secret has a little last night, but again Tilly tried and gagged on it which is what she's done on all the raw I've tried. Guess raw just isn't for her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Lacie's Mom said:


> Has anyone used Instinct Raw? I have used their canned Rabbit, canned Duck, canned Venison and canned lamb with a lot of success, but I just picked up a small back of raw Duck. Lacie and Secret has a little last night, but again Tilly tried and gagged on it which is what she's done on all the raw I've tried. Guess raw just isn't for her.


Just want to make sure you know that Nature's Variety Instinct is the full name. Some people often think they are 2 different foods. It could be a consistency thing for Tilly. Theresa mentioned it has a different consistency then Primal. Primal and Stella's are very similar in consistency. Or maybe raw just isn't for her like you said.


----------



## puppydoll

RileyDC said:


> AWWWWW...... Thanks!! What a Cutie Pie, she is!!!! :chili:


Thanks!! She is a sweetie!! :wub::innocent::wub2::cloud9:...most of the time.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears

RileyDC said:


> I was just looking at the Darwin's website. I am definitely going to place an order. I just submitted for a Menu Consult. :thumbsup:
> 
> Which order do you do?


*I order the Natural.  *




RileyDC said:


> Nature's Variety is good.... I have fed that to Riley before and know of a few people feeding it. For some reason I just like the consistency of Primal better. I believe Darwin's is by mail-order only.


*With the Nature's Variety Instinct i believe that the Rabbit is sourced from China for the Rabbit formula. 

Yes the Darwin's is by mail-order only.*




Crystal&Zoe said:


> No I haven't. But it looks good. I'm also looking at OC Raw.


*
I was looking at the OC Raw and unfortunately i can't get in my area...i really wanted to try the goat formula for the kids.*


----------



## silverhaven

Crystal&Zoe said:


> No I haven't. But it looks good. I'm also looking at OC Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....no I really haven't. But I'm a firm believer that there is not one perfect food for every dog. And I'm also not one that thinks raw is the right food for every dog. If you would really like to work with her to get her on raw, have you tried lightly cooking it to see how she does? And then slowly cooking it even less and less? The other thing to try is to supplement it with more starchy veggies like yams/sweet potatoes etc and see if that seems to help. I know that when I do run the liver panel on my 3, it may tell me that I have to supplement the frozen raw with more veggies for some. I hope not. It's so easy to do it just as it is.


Thanks Crystal, I guess I should just relax and homecook as I am, she is totally fine on that. I had just heard how much better teeth etc. are on raw and I am thinking maybe she could do with a dental. I haven't been as good as I should be on the brushing :blush:


----------



## mysugarbears

I just read on the Darwin's Page on FB that they are working on a raw diet for dogs with liver disease.


----------



## RileyDC

*Placed my order with darwin's...*

Okay... I just placed an order with Darwin's this morning. :aktion033:
Excited to get it here and to try it.... I think by the time it gets here we will be getting down to the bottom of the Primal. 

Riley is about 9.7lbs... which is pretty perfect for him. I have been feeding him 2 1/2 of the Primal nuggets with some chopped green beans. I am hoping I'm not feeding too much.

I also wouldn't mind checking out OC raw but I can't get their Locator thingie to work. Everytime I put in my address or zip code it just keeps turning.... :blink:

Hope everybody has a Lovely Friday!!!! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

RileyDC said:


> Okay... I just placed an order with Darwin's this morning. :aktion033:
> Excited to get it here and to try it.... I think by the time it gets here we will be getting down to the bottom of the Primal.
> 
> Riley is about 9.7lbs... which is pretty perfect for him. I have been feeding him 2 1/2 of the Primal nuggets with some chopped green beans. I am hoping I'm not feeding too much.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind checking out OC raw but I can't get their Locator thingie to work. Everytime I put in my address or zip code it just keeps turning.... :blink:
> 
> Hope everybody has a Lovely Friday!!!! :chili:


Zoe is about the same size and almost 10 yrs old so her metabolism has slowed down. She eats between 1/2 an 8 oz patty a day to 5 oz a day to maintain her weight. But I don't feed her any kibble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileyDC

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Zoe is about the same size and almost 10 yrs old so her metabolism has slowed down. She eats between 1/2 an 8 oz patty a day to 5 oz a day to maintain her weight. But I don't feed her any kibble.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Crystal!!
I have those 2-bags of kibble, but I am thinking i want to get him onto raw full-time. We are going to Florida next month so I am going to check before we get down there to make sure I can get a bag of Primal or Stella & Chewy's while we are down there. 

I am hearing more and more how people prefer Stella & Chewy's over Primal.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

RileyDC said:


> Thanks Crystal!!
> I have those 2-bags of kibble, but I am thinking i want to get him onto raw full-time. We are going to Florida next month so I am going to check before we get down there to make sure I can get a bag of Primal or Stella & Chewy's while we are down there.
> 
> I am hearing more and more how people prefer Stella & Chewy's over Primal.


Oh I hope I wasn't unclear. I can't say Stella & Chewy's is better than Primal at all. In fact, I like that Primal has more veggies in it. I was just surprised that for Zoe & Jett, they tend to be able to poop better on the Stella's. Which is just the opposite of what I would have guessed. Jett's is beginning to even out to the place where his poops are almost the same on either brand. Zoe's isn't yet. But she has atypical cushings so I don't know if that's part of it or not. I'm a huge advocate of not only rotating protein sources, but rotating brands that work well together.


----------



## RileyDC

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh I hope I wasn't unclear. I can't say Stella & Chewy's is better than Primal at all. In fact, I like that Primal has more veggies in it. I was just surprised that for Zoe & Jett, they tend to be able to poop better on the Stella's. Which is just the opposite of what I would have guessed. Jett's is beginning to even out to the place where his poops are almost the same on either brand. Zoe's isn't yet. But she has atypical cushings so I don't know if that's part of it or not. I'm a huge advocate of not only rotating protein sources, but rotating brands that work well together.


Ohhhh No. You were clear. :thumbsup:

I just meant when I have mentioned that I am feeding primal to Riley right now some people are telling me I should try S&C And that they preferred it over Primal. 

I placed a Darwin's order. It will be shipped October 31st. 
In The meantime I bought some Small bags of Stella & Chewy's. I fed Riley the Venison for dinner tonight. 

This was interesting:
The lady at the pet store where I got the S&C Said that their best-seller for raw was "K9 Natural" and then "Answers Pet Food" followed by Natures Variety Instinct and then Primal and Stella & Chewy's. 

I want to stay away from Natures Variety Instinct for the same reasons you mentioned earlier.


----------

